# Express fee



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Hi everyone. Can anyone enlighten me on what the express fee(500php) and express fee certificate(I think it's called)(500php) are when paying visas? I have asked at Immigration Cebu but was met with a smile and, "I don't know, it's not my job". This service has no alternative, other than, "you don't get it"... Thank you


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Johnny B said:


> Hi everyone. Can anyone enlighten me on what the express fee(500php) and express fee certificate(I think it's called)(500php) are when paying visas? I have asked at Immigration Cebu but was met with a smile and, "I don't know, it's not my job". This service has no alternative, other than, "you don't get it"... Thank you


I could be wrong but the express fees were to ensure quicker service at one time, same day issuance versus a couple of days. It really no longer applies but it still charged as part of the process.

Chuck


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

This would make sense if there was a slower service. Can't help my mind wandering now as there is no slower service(which would suit a lot of people...) Thank you Chuck!


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

At immigration they told me that it was to allow the processing to be done locally, instead of sending everything to Manila. I have no idea if this is true...


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Tukaram said:


> At immigration they told me that it was to allow the processing to be done locally, instead of sending everything to Manila. I have no idea if this is true...


They charge the express fee at the main office in Manila. So that dog won't hunt! lol

Chuck


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

...also, if you get a 6 month visa, the express fee is at least doubled for that one transaction... Maybe they pay for their free emails(assuming that's the communication, or maybe it's an extremely fast pony express)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> They charge the express fee at the main office in Manila. So that dog won't hunt! lol
> 
> Chuck


The best thing that I like is every 59 days that I renewed my visa the cost was never the same,,,,,,,,,apart from the express fee.
The other bills I like are the Meralco from memory 30 odd punitive miscellaneous add ons.

It is more fun in the Philippines, go with the flow. Looking forward to getting back into the system.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

One time I was tempted not to pay the "express fee" but dread the thought of returning another day and queue again. I never found out what's it's for.


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

I would believe it is simply them doing their job, stick a new name on it and make a load of extra cash...


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Johnny B said:


> I would believe it is simply them doing their job, stick a new name on it and make a load of extra cash...


Private companies do that too, just not as bad as Govt entities. Seems as if they can find a reasonable sounding name for it, they can create a fee for it. US, UK, & Oz do it too. Most of the add on fees in the private sector stem from Govt regulations.

Fred


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Johnny B said:


> Hi everyone. Can anyone enlighten me on what the express fee(500php) and express fee certificate(I think it's called)(500php) are when paying visas? I have asked at Immigration Cebu but was met with a smile and, "I don't know, it's not my job". This service has no alternative, other than, "you don't get it"... Thank you


It is used to build the new Express way in Manila.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

It's just another name for extra money!
Who cares what they call it? Just pay the damn thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

